# I did have a question about fursuits.



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

Whats the best way to cool yourself down while wearing one install fans in it or ice packs or what not ?


----------



## blade (Jul 6, 2008)

Probably a combination of fans as well as having a camel pack (a backpack that holds a lot of water in it) with you to keep hydraded.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

blade said:


> Probably a combination of fans as well as having a camel pack (a backpack that holds a lot of water in it) with you to keep hydraded.


 How can you install fans in a suit won't body moving around break them ?


----------



## Snickers (Jul 6, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> How can you install fans in a suit won't body moving around break them ?


To my knowledge fans are often inserted into the snout of the fursuit mask, thats the usual place as there is plenty of room and can fit in lovely..


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 6, 2008)

battery fans can be worked into some bodys such as a potbelly panda on a skinny person as there would be room in the tummy for a fan
my totoro here has 5 fans worked into his body  http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=6031191

ice cooling vests are kinda costly, me i sewed a poket in the front of my fursuit with some mesh and i stick a soft gel ice pak in it, only lasts about an hour though

building the body to have mesh between the legs and under the arms also helps, another key place to cool is the back of the knees but that is a bit of a sacrifice appearance for the sake of comfort because it will show


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> my totoro here has 5 fans worked into his body  http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=6031191


 hmmm Japan fursuit


----------

